# Sweet as Sugar...or....



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Rotten as Sugar....
Bad, bad girl!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What's a cute girl like you...*

doing chewing on a chair! Goodness, tell your mom that you want her to stop looking at the puppies and play with you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, dear!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

With looks like hers, what's another chewed up chair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee. reminds me of the time when baby Cash secretly over time chewed through the support beam of a wicker chair on both sides! we had no clue until there was wood rod rolling around on the floor. But I agree with Julia.... she's a looker and gonna get away with murder that Sugar.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

With a face like that.....must be sweet  Love the look she is giving you as it to say "What Mom??? It was calling my name". LOL


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh that sweet thing would never do that - must have been someone else!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie!! Hard to be mad at a face like that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so cute, you couldn't possibly be mad at her. She's gorgeous.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She's making cavities in it Katie! You're the one who named her Sugar. What's a girl to do? ound:

Really she's too beautiful to get mad at her isn't she?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Oh that sweet thing would never do that - must have been someone else!


LOL Marie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, it's nothing a little sandpaper and varnish can't fix? 
There's no way I could scold that cute little face.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

At least its a chair. My Papillon chewed almost every corner on my parents crown molding..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If it's black just color it with a black Sharpie! Works every time. :wink:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is too cute to stay mad at!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, I already told you in my e-mail, but I have to say it again. She is absolutly beautiful...no way I could be mad very long at that face!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That face is the most precious ever! I'd say Sweet as Sugar!
Carole


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a darling little girl! I think the love of chewing things is another Hav trait. Murphy is very good about not chewing furniture but shoes are something he can't resist. He also chews every ball or plastic toy that I get him into tiny little bits of colored plastic. On Sunday I bought him 6 pretty little squeaky balls and he has them all chewed to shreds except for one. The problem is he is so darn cute and has so much fun doing it that I don't have the heart to scold him!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

fibtaylo said:


> Ok, I already told you in my e-mail, but I have to say it again. She is absolutly beautiful...no way I could be mad very long at that face!


I had to send Sugar's picture to my DH since she just melts my heart. My DH told my daughter that I have a bad case of IWAP-MHS and the only way to get my mind off another puppy was to have a grandbaby. Don't think I am ready for one of those (neither are my kids, lol), so guess I have to stop looking at the puppy pictures on the forum ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tell him a puppy would cost way less than what you'd spend on a grandbaby!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hehe!
Sugar has a very lucky new momma that will be taking her home in a few weeks- she just found out her hubby has cancer and is on hospice, which is horrible news, but great news for me as I get the rotten, oops I mean sweet little thing around for a bit longer!
Sugar didn't turn out as I wished for showing, so I had her spayed and never offered her here because Ididn't want any fights over her.....LOL!!eep:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She is definitely sweet!!

I have to take a picture of my shoe collection or part of what Mimi has made hers...


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Look at that face.....lol, lol, lol!!!!! That's just precious!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katie, she is absolutely gorgeous!

The bad part...I honestly didn't even notice the chair and couldn't figure out what the "rotten" part was referring to!

Beverly


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

UH OH- that doesn't look too good :/


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oops...caught red-handed!
I have a bar stool that's chewed like that. On my list to sand down and stain. 
How can you be mad at a face like that?!?!


----------

